# MicroSD Help- pc not reading



## Doom_Goat (Sep 7, 2007)

i have a simple question, i have a microSD card for my phone, and the micro->regular sd adapter for connecting to the pc. when i insert them into the reader on the computer, a green light comes on, but the computer never recognizes the new drive. i have tried this on two seperate computers. my phone reads the card, and i can explore it. do i have to format it or something?


----------



## Doom_Goat (Sep 7, 2007)

oddly enough of course, it magically starts working. sorry for wasting your bandwith guys.


----------



## bbbbbbbbbbbbbbp (Dec 26, 2009)

i have th esame problem what do i do


----------

